# Problema con mando control joystick de PS4



## Jacobo hn (Jul 15, 2019)

Hola
Necesito ayuda para reparar un control de ps4, el problema era con un potenciometro que cambie pero en uno de los pines de contacto en la tarjeta se cayo y queria saber como solucionar ese problema ya que no hace contacto y el potenciometro no me funciona bien
Espero y me ayuden,


----------



## Alaen (Jul 15, 2019)

Jacobo..revisa contra que va conectado ese pin...si no aparece ninguna venita partida..que  no me parece...muchas veces esto pasa porque se despega con el calor el circulito de cobre que esta pegado a la placa...pero si no esta conectado a ninguna vena puede que solo sea para sujetar mas el potenciometro o sencillamente para conectar a tierra..esto ultimo tampoco pàrece que sea el caso...de cualquier forma dejale un poco de estaño encima para que no se mueva(solo lo necesario como los demas)y prueba.Comentame.
Nota:Y no calientes mucho a la hora de soldar..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2019)

Podría ser una isla para sujección nada mas, pero si no termina de ir bien seguramente a través de la conexión interna (tubito) se comunica con alguna pista de la cara superior de la placa.
Revisa, si puedes, si ese pin tiene conexión con otra pista en la cara superior y suéldalo por ahí. 
Si está demasiado complicado acceder a ese punto con el soldador, prueba calentado bien el pin (sin pasarse claro) y aplicando bastante estaño para que llegue al otro lado.


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 15, 2019)

Gracias, y si, ese pin del potenciometro detecta las señales q van hacia abajo x q no me da cuando quiero ir para abajo, voy a probar con su ideas


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 15, 2019)

enciemde el mando y con un multimetro mide tensión entre gnd y los otros pines, si en el primer pin tienes 5v el ultimo pin entonces simplemente es gnd, el de la mitad es la salida, es un simple divisor resistivo


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 15, 2019)

Bueno, intentare, en caso de q sea gnd, y no pueda restaurar el circulito lo puedo empalmar con otro gnd?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2019)

¿Foto del potenciómetro viejo?


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2019)

Viendo la placa el pin de la izquierda parece ser masa, así que el de la izquierda hay que buscar la forma de conectarlo sí o sí.


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 15, 2019)

Amigo, disculpa mi ignorancia, apenas hago unas cositas con electronica asi que te pregunto a que te referias con masa


----------



## Emis (Jul 15, 2019)

Masa, tierra, negativo o GND pueden ser lo mismo en algunos casos, éste sería uno, GND sería masa.


----------



## Jacobo hn (Jul 16, 2019)

Ok, gracias amigo. Resulta que si era gnd y pues lo empalme con el gnd del otro potenciometro. Por ahora lo tendre asi y luego comprare una trajeta nueva
Muchas gracias ya me funciona el joystick


----------



## Alaen (Jul 17, 2019)

Ya ve vo...a pleystiar pue...


----------



## Jacobo hn (May 25, 2020)

Hola*.* *H*ace poco consegu*í *un mando de PS4 v1 con placa JDM-001 el cual no encend*í*a ni cargaba*.
P*ens*é* que era la bater*í*a*, *as*í *que deci*dí* probarla en mi otro mando, estaba completamente descargada y la dej*é* cargando para probarla despu*é*s sin cable*.
E*l control se mantuvo encendido y no se apag*ó*, prob*é *de nuevo la bater*í*a en el mando defectuoso y no encend*í*a*.
T*ambi*é*n prob*é* la bater*í*a de mi control bueno y tampoco encendi*ó*.
Not*é* que al poner las bater*í*as la placa se calentaba bastante en la parte superior y no sab*í*a por qu*é.
N*o pude probar el centro de carga ya que el flex es más ancho que el de mi otro mando.
*¿*Me podr*í*an dar alguna causa del por qu*é* se calienta el mando y c*ó*mo poder solucionarlo*?
G*racias.


----------



## Carloslm2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hola, qué tal, Buenas noches. Es la primera vez que entro a este foro. Tengo un problema con uno de mis controles de PS4 (no sabía en qué foro entrar, por eso escogí este de reparación de equipos de video). Bien, pues hace dos días, noté que algo fallaba en el control del play, para eso lo conecte a una computadora y así ver qué botón era el que fallaba, me percaté de que era el gatillo L2. Entonces, procedí a desarmar el mando llegue hasta el botón que no sirve, lo limpie y verifique a ver si ya funcionaba, pero no, ahora lo que hice fue cambiar las gomitas o almohadillas por unas nuevas, al igual que un resorte, esto lo hice con ambos botones (L2 y R2), esto porque el mando ya tiene 3 años. Después de hacer el cambioo volví a probar, el R2 que también había cambiado, seguía funcionando, pero el L2 estaba igual, no funcionaba. Apoyándome de unos videos cambié el circuito conductivo flex, pensé que se había dañado, posteriormente lo volví a probar y funcionan todos los botones, pero el L2 aún no. Después de probar todas esa opciones, me quede sin ideas sobre qué pueda ser lo que falla, porque ya cambie todo lo que se puede cambiar (Almohadillas, gatillos, resortes, circuitos...), lo que no he cambiado es la tarjeta lógica, está raro, ya que funcionan todos los botones, menos el L2. Espero me ayuden con esto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Zitsue (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi chicos, vengo a pedirles ayuda con un mando de ps4 versión v2 específicamente su PCB ES UNA JDM-040. Tengo un problema con el mando, resulta que al momento de estar en el menú anda todo perfecto los botones etc, pero al momento de entrar a alguna aplicación o juego ya no anda ningún botón solo el botón PS y cuando apretó el botón PS vuelven a funcionar todos los botones en el menú de inicio cuando vuelvo entrar a el juego o aplicación ya no anda nada, es como si se desconfigurara los botones del mando al entrar a algún juego o aplicación. Descubrí que si pongo un juego o aplicación y conecto mi segundo mando sobre la sesión en la cual se encuentra este mando y me muevo, después vuelvo a hacer lo mismo con el mando que da problemas lo prendo e inicio sesión por el mando que conecte por arte de magia todo los botones empiezan a funcionar a la perfección. Presiento que sea algún problema con el controlador del joystick. ¿Hay algo que pueda hacer para solucionarlo?, por las dudas si preguntan si he restablecido el control de fabrica con el botón que se encuentra atrás si ya lo hice.


----------



## JuanDanielZ (Ene 25, 2021)

En mi control de PS4 no funcionan los botones de dirección.
A ver si algún forero buena onda me ayuda a resolver este problema, ni siquiera lo he abierto, me da un poco de temor xd. Quizá sea algo simple como mover un jebe o cambiar los pulsadores.


----------



## marcos234 (Ene 26, 2021)

*F*allan muchísimo los mandos de la ps4


----------



## Jon345 (Abr 11, 2021)

Jacobo hn dijo:


> Hola
> Necesito ayuda para reparar un control de ps4, el problema era con un potenciometro que cambie pero en uno de los pines de contacto en la tarjeta se cayo y quería saber como solucionar ese problema ya que no hace contacto y el potenciometro no me funciona bien
> Espero y me ayuden,


Hola*,* quería saber de cuanto es el poten*c*iometro* ?*


----------



## alejo.rob (Nov 23, 2021)

Hola, el  joystick de mi ps4 (es v1) le fallan los botones R2 y L2 (andan solos sin que los toque), ya lo desarme pero no vi nada roto ni fuera de lo normal. Alguien me podría recomendar que podría hacer para solucionarlo?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 24, 2021)

Puede que este mal armado, y la goma haga contacto (rearmar a conciencia).
Suciedad (limpiar muy suavemente con algodon y alcohol isopropilico)
Cable cortado o pelado haciendo contacto con otro (verificar).
Problema grave en el microcontrolador (no reparable)


----------



## Jacobo hn (Dic 1, 2021)

alejo.rob dijo:


> Hola, el  joystick de mi ps4 (es v1) le fallan los botones R2 y L2 (andan solos sin que los toque), ya lo desarme pero no vi nada roto ni fuera de lo normal. Alguien me podría recomendar que podría hacer para solucionarlo?


Quizá esté sucio el flex o las almohadillas, intenta limpiarlo con alcohol isopropilico y si no tienes usa un paño ligeramente húmedo y lo secas con otro, si sigue sin funcionar; prueba a ver si está sucio la parte del flex que hace contacto con la placa y también limpia allí con un cepillo, no te recomiendo que lo laves con agua y jabón pero si lo haces asegúrate de que quede muy seco no te impacientes y déjalo secar ya que pueden quedar residuos de humedad y arruinar otro componente, si no funciona esto podría ser el chip controlador o que el flex tenga las pistas rotas.
Espero te sirva


----------

